# My Mom got her a pistol...



## new guy (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks guys for the advice on revolvers vs semi-autos for my Mom. I took her today to our local gun store and she bought a Taurus UltraLite 38 Special revolver. I know Taurus has a bad rep on this site and others, but I figured since she was getting a revolver a Taurus would be ok. She got a pretty decent deal I think too. She got it for $300 out the door. She hasn't shot it yet because I wanted to bring it home and clean it good before she took it out shooting. She is planning to go Monday with my uncle to the range on his property so she can get some practice. And since I have to work I feel better if my uncle is there with her to help if she needs it. 

The guy at the gun store is also a gunsmith, and told her since she is "older" if she has trouble with the double action trigger that he will take it and polish all the trigger assembly and install a little lighter spring so its easier for her to shoot, all free of charge. That was a top notch customer service move if I do say so myself. I had heard bad things about this particular gun store, but after today, I will try to do as much of my business there as I can. 

Thanks again guys for all your suggestions and help!!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Excellent!

That Taurus will serve her just fine. I wouldn't want to run several hundred rounds thru it daily, but that's not what she'll do with it. 

I'm glad to know that she took care of business and is now properly armed. 

Thanks for the update. :smt023


----------



## new guy (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks trooper! Yeah I believe she made a good choice. We even got her some "Pink Lady" Critical Defense ammo...she is excited! 

And I highly doubt it will have more than 200-300 rounds thru it ever. Unless she lets me take it to the range that is...


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I suggest that your mother should shoot more than just a couple of hundred rounds through it, unless she is already a pistol-shooting expert.
It will take her more than that to become competent with a DA revolver's trigger action, to maintain a good sight picture through each trigger press, and to control the gun's recoil.

If she expects to protect her own life, not to mention the possibility of protecting others, she must become both competent and effective with it. She must also condition herself to actually fire the thing at another human being, should things come to that.

Mere familiarity is not enough.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Hope the recoil is tolerable. Good luck


----------



## new guy (Nov 16, 2010)

My Mom is not an expert marksman of any sort. She simply is not the go to the range every other day or week kind of person. I have made suggestions to her along the way and bought her some practice ammo, so hopefully she will get competent enough to protect herself.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Lots of people want to arm themselves, but they don't want to spend hours on a range shooting either. 

What is important, is that she now has a dependable handgun that is of sufficient caliber. Get her to shoot it as much as she can stand, and then don't push it any further. What's important, is that she shoots it and gets a feel for it, and hopefully, becomes somewhat accurate with it. 

Once she's use to the noise and recoil, she'll feel less anxious about it all. Maybe every six months or so, on a nice day, talk to her about going out and shooting a few rounds. Don't make it feel like it's a job or task that she has to do. Don't pressure her about it. 

Do sit down with her and go over the basics several times. Things like operating the hammer, opening the cylinder, a good grip, etc. Make sure she knows about SA/DA, how it works and what it means. 

And yes, you'll need to talk to her about if/when she might have to shoot at another being. Discuss center-mass and shooting until the threat has been stopped. 

A lot to cover, but necessary.


----------



## new guy (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks trooper! You give some great advice. I have already showed her the basics with the gun. Loading unloading, sight picture, proper (or least the way I'd hold it) grip and yes, even the idea of shooting another human being. She is going to my uncle's range on his property tomorrow, so hopefully he will be able to give her even more pointers. At least I feel better knowing she has an up to date firearm that is of sufficient caliber should she ever need it.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

new guy said:


> Thanks trooper! You give some great advice. I have already showed her the basics with the gun. Loading unloading, sight picture, proper (or least the way I'd hold it) grip and yes, even the idea of shooting another human being. She is going to my uncle's range on his property tomorrow, so hopefully he will be able to give her even more pointers. At least I feel better knowing she has an up to date firearm that is of sufficient caliber should she ever need it.


Sounds like you're on top of it.

That's very cool. :smt023


----------



## RegasAZ (Feb 18, 2013)

Along with the basics comes "dry practice". I recently bought a Laserlyte Trainer Target and Laser cartridge for my 9mm. This is a fantastic way to get in your practice for aim and trigger press without the high expense of today's ammo. I paid slighty over $200 for my combination, but have saved over that amount in ammunition costs. This "dry practice" combined with a monthly visit to the range will keep your shooting skill in tact. Just my opinion.


----------



## new guy (Nov 16, 2010)

I have never heard of those RegasAZ. Can you describe/demonstrate how those work? I might want of those for myself.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

RegasAZ said:


> Along with the basics comes "dry practice". I recently bought a Laserlyte Trainer Target and Laser cartridge for my 9mm. This is a fantastic way to get in your practice for aim and trigger press without the high expense of today's ammo. I paid slighty over $200 for my combination, but have saved over that amount in ammunition costs. This "dry practice" combined with a monthly visit to the range will keep your shooting skill in tact. Just my opinion.


Sounds like a good idea. Nice practice setup. Do you take the laser off at the practice range


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

new guy said:


> Thanks guys for the advice on revolvers vs semi-autos for my Mom. I took her today to our local gun store and she bought a Taurus UltraLite 38 Special revolver. I know Taurus has a bad rep on this site and others, but I figured since she was getting a revolver a Taurus would be ok. She got a pretty decent deal I think too. She got it for $300 out the door. She hasn't shot it yet because I wanted to bring it home and clean it good before she took it out shooting. She is planning to go Monday with my uncle to the range on his property so she can get some practice. And since I have to work I feel better if my uncle is there with her to help if she needs it.
> 
> The guy at the gun store is also a gunsmith, and told her since she is "older" if she has trouble with the double action trigger that he will take it and polish all the trigger assembly and install a little lighter spring so its easier for her to shoot, all free of charge. That was a top notch customer service move if I do say so myself. I had heard bad things about this particular gun store, but after today, I will try to do as much of my business there as I can.
> 
> Thanks again guys for all your suggestions and help!!


An advantage a short barrel revolver would have over a short barrel semi is 
"no limp wristing malfunctions with a revolver "


----------

